# I bought RAVC for a $1 on eBay... (2008)



## Ddee555 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,  

I recently bought a one bedroom in the Royal Aloha Vacation Club for a $1 on eBay...  Did I do ok?

I mainly bought it for their timeshare in Spain, which seems to be in an awesome location in the Costa del Sol...  But, as there doesn't seem to be more info out there on their units/locations via the internet, I mainly bought RAVC with great hope and not much detailed research...

And so, although I am scouring the internet for what I can learn, I am specifically wondering about their Spain, Kona, and Waikiki locations...  Mainly, is RAVC a good enough management team that I wouldn't embarrass myself by visiting these places with my family and friends upon arrival?  I know RAVC is "no frills" but are the units well-maintained?  I probably should have asked these types of questions before I purchased RAVC, but I got sweep away by the great deal...  what can I say?

Also, do RAVC units trade well?  If anyone has experience with that, kindly let me know.     I know I can use RCI and II for RAVC--is one better than the other for scoring trades with RAVC?

Thank you so much.  :whoopie:


----------



## CarolF (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Ddee

Congrats on your purchase.  A friend of mine inherited a RACV (Waikiki) last year from her elderly father who has owned it for many years.  She has visited on at least one occasion and was very happy with the accommodation, she has also secured a lot of exchanges through RCI but hasn't exchanged internally with RACV (mainly due to our location in Australia and the distances involved).  

I posted late last year on her behalf and one of the statements which came back was:

_"RAVC on Oahu is rated 5.75 by Tuggers - only 2 resorts on Oahu are rated lower, so it is not going to rent for big bucks. TUG Reviews And I see RAVC weeks going for $100 on ebay."_

Hopefully, someone will hop in and be able to give you more info about your new purchase.


----------



## Ddee555 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Thank you Carol*

Hi Carol,  

Thank you so much for replying.  It's good to hear that your friend enjoyed her stay at one of the RAVC Hawaii locations.

This past weekend, I spent it at the San Clemente Cove, which is a silver crown resort, and it made me realize something...  The TUG-member ratings have to be taken with a grain of salt...  It was an alright stay, and yes, it had its location on the beach and the units were very nice, but to be honest, I preferred staying at the San Clemente Inn, which I stayed at six months ago and which isn't very highly rated by TUGgers.

So, it just shows that everyone has their opinions.  I think that I made a great purchase for RAVC and I am excited.   

Anyways, thanks again for your input.  Take care.


----------



## HawaiiTrader (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello Ddee,

How is your RAVC membership going?
Try other locations?

I have been to a few of them, enjoyable, and affordable.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 3, 2017)

This thread is 9 years old. Ddee555 was last seen online Nov 16, 2015 according to their TUG Profile. You can try contact Ddee555 directly by clicking on their username and selecting "Start A Conversation". It may trigger an email to notify them.

Perhaps you can start a new TUG thread titled "Any RAVC Owners?" to get membership feedback


----------

